# Need adapter Questions ???



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

OK I'll make it short.

I have a Sharp Tv that only has Digital Coax output for surround sound
Same as HR34.
I bought LG surround sound that only Supports Optical, and Analog Left Right.

One solution I have is move HR24 to living room since it has Optical output.

But I'd rater have an adapter to somehow use the Digital Coax on the TV.

Any help?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

There are lots of adapters.
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=coaxial+to+optical&tag=mh0b-20&index=aps&hvadid=3483917989&ref=pd_sl_5kvnuzee3y_b

I have no experience with any of them.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Make sure you order the correct one.

Optical to coax

Coax to optical


:coffee


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Okay, I wonder what's better, coax to optical, or coax to rca? 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

gov said:


> Make sure you order the correct one.
> 
> Optical to coax
> 
> ...


Yes I imagine since the tv digital coax is out, and the surround sound is optical in, I would need coax to optical.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Optical fibre is impervious to electrical interference.

Coax is handy as the connections are the same as audio connects.

I can make either, but I rarely encounter any other installers that can make optical cables.

Some devices have both outputs, much has only one. It is ANNOYING when a cable-co or satellite provider has different receivers with different (single) connection types.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

damondlt said:


> Yes I imagine since the tv digital coax is out, and the surround sound is optical in, I would need coax to optical.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


Sometimes on Ebay it seems the descriptions are translated from the original Chinese into Martian before being translated to English.

:eek2:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

It sucks that they require power supply. 

What wrong with DirecTV not putting Optical on HR34? I see All HR's have it except for HR 34

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Yes I imagine since the tv digital coax is out, and the surround sound is optical in, I would need coax to optical.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


Do you often watch stuff from the TV and not the HR34 or other boxes (BluRay, Rokus, etc)? Also is your AVR not HDMI?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Do you often watch stuff from the TV and not the HR34 or other boxes (BluRay, Rokus, etc)? Also is your AVR not HDMI?


It's a Bluray combo, so it doesn't have Hdmi inputs, only one output. The only inputs it has is analog left right, and optical.

By hooking the tv up directly, anything that runs through the tv can use the surround sound without any additional hook ups. But I would have settled for just hooking hr34 for now. But I'll just get the adapter.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Yes I imagine since the tv digital coax is out, and the surround sound is optical in, I would need coax to optical.
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


This one is very high rated and from a lot of users.
http://www.amazon.com/C2G-40018-Coaxial-Optical-Converter/dp/B0002J2MV4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389724763&sr=8-1&keywords=coaxial+to+optical


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> This one is very high rated and from a lot of users.
> http://www.amazon.com/C2G-40018-Coaxial-Optical-Converter/dp/B0002J2MV4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389724763&sr=8-1&keywords=coaxial+to+optical


Thanks, that's the one I just ordered.  Looks easy, small, and reliable.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

damondlt said:


> It sucks that they require power supply.
> 
> *What wrong with DirecTV not putting Optical on HR34*? I see All HR's have it except for HR 34
> 
> Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


You could also say whats wrong the HTIB manufacturer for not putting a coax input on it?....it goes both ways....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

CCarncross said:


> You could also say whats wrong the HTIB manufacturer for not putting a coax input on it?....it goes both ways....


this is what I have been saying for the longest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Just so you know, the trend these days seems to be one or the other, not both on many pieces of equipment


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> You could also say whats wrong the HTIB manufacturer for not putting a coax input on it?....it goes both ways....


I could say that, but when optical is on all HRs except for HR34, that's flat out dumb.

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Just so you know, the trend these days seems to be one or the other, not both on many pieces of equipment


Again, stick with one and keep it. 
Even HR 23 has optical

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

